# How much should I feed my pup? How many times a day?



## Mandemetz (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, all! I'm the proud new owner of a soft, sweet, ENERGETIC 12~week old pup I've named Odie  .. Just wondering how much my growing boy should eat, and how often? Oh and P.S.: does Odie look purebred? Just wondering because the breeder was more than a lil' shady.. Basically, got Odie for $300.00... No papers. Dam and sire were "getting fixed" when I showed up for my Pup. Just a little off.. And off-topic, sorry! Thanks!!!


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

He is very cute and looks all Golden to me. Welcome to the forum! I'll let others more experienced answer you feeding questions.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like a Golden to me.

I feed my pups whatever the amount they will eat in 10-15 minutes and then that is it til the next time.

Mine get 3 meals a day til they are at the most 6 months- Dog dependent- Then 2 meals a day for life.

Mine get ALS forumla after 12 weeks of age.


----------



## Mandemetz (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry, kinda unschooled here lol, what is ALS Formula??


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

ALS is All Life Stages....no worries I scratched my head over that one the first time I saw it...lol


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Your boy looks Golden to me...he's very cute!

Sage is 8 wks I feed her 3 times a day as much as she will eat in 20-25 minutes as she is slow. I also feed her in her crate. She does have access to Emma's food sometimes as I forget to pick it up right away as Emma eats even slower if you can believe that.

edit forgot to say that I give her 3/4 cup per feeding and let her eat as much as she wants of it for that 20-25 minutes....she usually won't eat it all, except at supper time!!!!!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum. He looks all golden to me. Has he been to the vet? You could give him a moderate food, Purina Pro Plan Chicken and Rice is a good quality food. I would look on the bag and give slightly less than the recommended amount divided into 3 meals. Please remember what is recommended on the bag is for the whole day, not per meal. My foster pups are usually eating 2/3 to 3/4 cup 3 times a day by the time they are 11 weeks old.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I feed mine three times a day. Right now at 4.5 months he gets 3 cups a day. If I'm remembering correctly I fed 1.5 cups from 9 weeks to 12 weeks then 2.25 cups from 12 weeks to 18 weeks. Then 3 cups until now. All these are split into three even meals. 

I think it also depends on what food your feeding. A lot of people say the guidelines on the bags are too much but ours normally falls right in the middle of the guidelines. But he does get a lot of exercise. 

I normally start off with the smallest portion on the guideline, and watch the puppy for a week. If he starts getting chunking I decrease the amt of food and vice versa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

We fed Max Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food. We have always fed him twice a day. We pretty much followed the guidelines on the bag/web site. Max did well on the Eukanuba--we fed it until he was about 16 months old.


----------



## Wrigley (Jan 5, 2013)

When I took my puppy to the vet last week they calculated the calories in the brand dog food we are using and what she needs. It came out to be 2 1/8 cups total for the day. She still seems hungry on some days after only that amount. She was 8 weeks last week and 13 pounds. Her breeder had food accessible to the puppies all day long. I do not want to do that for two reasons 1) don't want her overweight and 2) difficult to house train without consistent mealtimes/outside time.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Yes, he looks all Golden to me. Congratulations and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mandemetz (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you for your replies! 3xs/day seems good, I think I'll separate into 4 hour intervals... Brands was also a question I had. Obviously Wellness, etc. would be better than Iams and so on (I've heard corn meal is terrible!) but my husband was recently laid off, so we are on a budget! Like, a WalMart budget lol.. Any ideas/opinions?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I think Walmart sells Pro plan...not sure though what else. I've fed that to my other dogs when they were younger. Maybe someone will have a better suggestion or have better knowledge of what walmart carries...

We also feed at 6-12-6....seems to work the best for us, but every dog is different and you'll find your schedule of what works for you...


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Walmart does not sell Pro plan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't shop at WalMart for political reasons but I remember chatting with a friend and searched the Petco prices compared to what he was purchasing at WalMart and they weren't to far apart.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Mandemetz said:


> Thank you for your replies! 3xs/day seems good, I think I'll separate into 4 hour intervals... Brands was also a question I had. Obviously Wellness, etc. would be better than Iams and so on (I've heard corn meal is terrible!) but my husband was recently laid off, so we are on a budget! Like, a WalMart budget lol.. Any ideas/opinions?


I would try 5 hour intervals, so the puppy doesn't have to go 12 hours without food. 

Do you have a Costco near you? They have some nice dog food. Petsmart carries Simply Nourish LB, Nutro Natural Choice, although Pro Plan is probably one of the best values. Which ever food you choose, look for the dog food reps in the petstore for coupons, not their advice. I believe, you can sign up for manufacturer coupons on their websites too.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

I fed chester 3 times a day 3 cups a day. He eats pro plan. It all depends on your dog, if they are very active and burn a lot then you can feed a bit more but if you see your dog gaining a lot of wait then feed less. Chester is 6 months and starting monday he will be getting 2 meals a day instead of 3.

btw your pup does look full golden.


----------



## Anugoel3 (Feb 5, 2016)

hi, our puppy is 8 weeks. we got him home 3days back. I am feeding him 2 times as the breeder did. Brand is iams ( 0 to 24 months)and i am feeding about 3 cups a day. Should I feed him thrice instead of twice?


----------

